# I'm 20, getting my GED in Korea



## UrbankMonk (Apr 27, 2013)

HI everyone, 

I'm a 20 year old male currently living in Korea. I was born in the US and lived there until I and my family(excluding my dad) immigrated to Korea in 2004. We faced financial issues largely due to my dad having been an alcoholic who spent most of the family savings on his alcohol indulgence. My mother raised her children all by herself without getting any support from my dad ever since. They're still married but live seperately because my mom refuses to divorce him because she really loves him and feels pity for him. She's very religious. 

Since 2004 to 2013 we've lived in many areas in Japan and Korea and Philippines for my mother's work and for her work as a missionary for the church. The thing is, she's getting old and will no longer be able to take care of us. The problem is that I don't have a high school diploma. I worked as a construction worker/ labourer in Japan but had to stop due to a knee injury( meniscus tear). Most jobs except labor jobs require a high school degree so I'm stuck unemployed until I get my diploma. To be honest, I'm really naive about how society works and didn't even realize the value of education, let alone a high school degree until last year. I spent most of the time reading a lot of books, and was satisfied with the lifestyle of working a low job and reading. But now reality is really slapping my face by showing that I need 
to go to the next level and quickly change my current paradigm otherwise I may end up in the margins of society. The obstacle that's facing me is that I also had nerve disorder that ranged from tics and headaches, but it's recovering now. Starting from June 2012, I've been struggling with depression, something I've never experienced before. Negative emotions would seize me at random times and I would feel very scared of going out in the public and would lose balance and almost fall down. The doctor says these are anxiety or panic attacks. It's strange because I've always loved the presence of people and was able to make friends easily in social situations, but now it's become difficult as these anxiety attacks seem too powerful to cope with my own power. I haven't met any friends for nearly 2 months now because they're 
all university students while I'm like nothing now.. so I feel ashamed and shy to even meet them. Actually I only met my friends 5 times in the last 6 months. I started studying for the GED since I wont be able to go outside in this condition. My test was scheduled to this week but I still feel that I'm not ready yet to take it because these anxiety attacks can come without warning and all i would be thinking is how i can come to my senses at the testing center, eventually failing the test. I rescheduled it to next month and I plan to build inner strength until then. Recently, I started to go to the mountain everyday just behind this home and this has been helping me a lot. I exercise and read by the pull-up and dip bars. I really miss that essential feeling of bonding with other people though. I really hope I'll be able to overcome this biological or mental disease because time is running out. 

Can anyone give me advice on how to overcome this? I should mention, I was given prescription pills but I don't drink them because of the dependency effect and their cost. 

Should I just keep up with this going to the mountain everyday? I started going to the mountain a month ago and think I'm getting better. Thanks for any advice


----------



## UrbankMonk (Apr 27, 2013)

I just realized how long my message was.. If anyone actually gave their time reading this, I really want to thank you


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

They give out the General Education Development test in other countries besides the US? This is news to me. I myself took the test two years ago over a 3-night period. And I was very, very nervous before taking it. I was surprised once we started the tests how easy the tests were. As everyone said to me before, the tests were largely based on common sense. As long as you can read and can construct coherent sentences you'll be fine. I was actually surprised that there were people who failed the test because I found it to be hilariously easy. 

As for text anxiety, I guess the only advice I can give you is to study as much as you can before the big day. Before each test I made the time for myself to do some last minute studying for at least 2 hours before I had to leave to take the tests. Once you get there tell yourself that you've done the best that you can do to prepare. This ain't the SAT's or the BAR Exam, so I don't think you should have too much trouble. I've known complete IDIOTS who've taken it and passed it.

*EDIT* It's good you're taking the test now because once 2014 hits the GED testing company will change the tests by updating the testing material and make it relatively harder since it's no question that the high school curriculum is much more difficult than it was years ago. For instance, they will omit multiple choice answers, so you'd have to come up with your own answer. What we've been tested on is material largely based from over 10 years ago. In 2011 (when I took the test) the plan was originally for them to update in '12 but they couldn't really afford to update. So they postponed it.


----------

